# Question on Aging Smoked Cheese



## baja traveler (May 3, 2012)

I see every post here vacuum sealing their finished cheese to age for 2-3 weeks, but I don't own a vacuum sealer. Is there some other method I can use to wrap my smoked cheese for aging? I saw the thread about waxing, but not sure where to obtain the correct wax for that...

I'll be picking up a vacuum sealer this summer when finances allow, but until then I'd like to smoke some chedder.


----------



## pops6927 (May 3, 2012)

I just put mine in zip locking bags and squeeze out as much air as I can.  It certainly doesn't last long!


----------



## scarbelly (May 3, 2012)

Another method is to wrap it in plastic wrap for an extra layer then like Pops does into zip locks with most of the air removed 

Or you can always drive some up here for sealing as long as there are samples left for testing


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 3, 2012)

I wrap mine tight with plastic wrap and then aluminum foil.




~Martin


----------



## kristje (May 3, 2012)

I will fill the kitchen sink with water then put the cheese into a ziplock bag, then put the ziplock bag into the water to force out all the air and zip the top before the water gets in. this works almost as good as a vac sealer


----------



## baja traveler (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! I'm going to hit Costco tomorrow to pick up a selection.

My AMNPS came in the mail yesterday and gave it a test run - what an awesome smoke generator! Looks like it burns 3 inches of pellets an hour, I ran it for 4 hours in the smoker, and with the thick marine layer we have been having the smoker sat at 60 degrees the whole time.


----------



## orlandosmoking (May 3, 2012)

Not sure if they still make / sell them anymore but a while back I bought a zip lock brand hand pump and special bags from walmart. They actually work quite well! The bags cost more than the regular bags but it's a good short term fix until I can afford a nice sealer.


----------



## spuds (May 4, 2012)

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> Not sure if they still make / sell them anymore but a while back I bought a zip lock brand hand pump and special bags from walmart. They actually work quite well! The bags cost more than the regular bags but it's a good short term fix until I can afford a nice sealer.
> 
> ========================================
> 
> ...


----------



## pops6927 (May 4, 2012)

Please check out Lisa B., who is a site sponsor and supports us:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119694/vacuum-sealer-bags-supplies-discount-coupon

She gives us the best deals and her products everyone raves about!  She's the Go To lady for anything sealing!

Her link:

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited


----------



## pops6927 (May 4, 2012)

BTW, she's got a 10" and a 12" Economy slicers that look pretty good, too!


----------



## baja traveler (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! My cheese came out wonderful - smoked mild cheddar and pepper jack for three hours using cherry pellets in the AMNPS. Smoker never got higher than 75 degrees. Put the cheese in ziplock freezer bags and used the water trick to push all the air out. Worked like a charm! Now for the wait....


----------



## manzan (May 4, 2012)

I use food saver bags or foil.  Either works the same for me and the wait is the hardest part.


----------



## ritamcd (May 5, 2012)

kristje said:


> I will fill the kitchen sink with water then put the cheese into a ziplock bag, then put the ziplock bag into the water to force out all the air and zip the top before the water gets in. this works almost as good as a vac sealer


Brilliant ... In all my old years I have never thought of that ..


----------



## jminrod (Feb 17, 2016)

Is there a specific time for different kinds of cheese. I really like sharp american and colby cheese. Is there a time you should leave them to age, or at least try and leave them age?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 17, 2016)

The longer it ages the sharper it becomes. Perhaps the following will help.

Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

T


----------

